# How to ID a Boxelder Tree???



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

How do I ID a boxelder tree with no leaves on it or no flowers either? I would like to tap a few more for syrup but I can only ID the female trees with their seed still on.

I would assume it has the twigs and branches 180 degrees from each other like other maples. The branches generally sweep up, instead of down like an ash. The branches on the female tree in my yard are kind-of all crocked, not sure if that is common of a boxelder. What are some of the characteristics of the bark?

Thanks


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

UH...if you have a tree in your yard that you know is a BE, the others will look like that. Or maybe I didn't understand your post?


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

I know it is a boxelder because of its leaves and seed that it had on in the summer. The females keep their seeds over winter. Males don't have seeds. How do I ID a male boxelder tree when it doesn't have leaves of even buds yet?

I did more online research after my first post and found that they have low branches great for kids to climb.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

When I took a plant i.d. class once, we learned stick/twig id by the leaf scars on the twig...need a text for this. As an aside, here in BR, everyone things box elder is poison ivy...cause of the leaves. People are also unfamiliar with the box elder beetle, which is common in other areas.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Just drill a hole if you are not sure. If the sap is sweet you are good to go.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

I got it figured out. I found references to boxelder prefer to grow on low and swampy ground, low branches great for climbing, and one guy called them an undesirable tree. Using that, I knew were there was a clump of trees that fit all three of those descriptions. They had opposing branches and some had the stems of the seed still on the trees. 

Yesterday the county had to run the snowplows to clean the roads, today the robins came back and will not freeze to death, so spring just arrived today so the trees are still in winter mode; that is why I was having trouble identifying them.


----------



## zwarte (Apr 12, 2011)

Box elder is unique in having green growth of the year twigs and branches. 

The leaves remind me of those of poison ivy.

I had no idea they were used for making syrup. I have some huge ones - maybe next spring I'll tap them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Box elders make a maple syrup almost like hard maples.
You can usually identify them by the box elder bugs if you aren't sure about the bark and leaves. They are a very messy tree. We have lots of them, and they aren't my favorites.


----------

